# What do U all Think - Final Verdict ?



## macridah (Jun 23, 2003)

What did you guys think about the WWDC ?  Please post your thoughts and opinions, ... good or bad


----------



## goynang (Jun 23, 2003)

My initial thoughts are that this is almost too good! (he he he)

It will be interesting what this does to prices of older G4s now.

These new machines look so quick I reckon they will be overkill for some stuff. An older g4 might become a real bargain.

That said, I'm counting up my pennies to see if I can get a G5 asap.

Sales figures will make very interesting reading once these have been out a while.

The only slight disappointment I have so far is the case - not too convinced by it yet but probably need to see it in the flesh to make my mind up.

On the whole - BIG thumbs up Apple!


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 23, 2003)

Why do all three systems show 64MB DDR Ram for video cards?


----------



## Koelling (Jun 23, 2003)

most the show I was pretty awed but once the benchmarks started, I nearly flipped. Optimized or not,  that computer is leathal. I loved the fact that they compared it to the best PC money could buy, one that was 1000 more expensive yet it still slaughtered it. 

hmm, reading over what I just said makes me sound blood thirsty. I'm going to go cook some meat.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

This applies to both Panther and G5:

Technology - Top rating.  Great stuff, very pleased
Pricing - Mediocre.  I was hoping that G5 would be slightly less considering the gouging that Motorola was charging for the G4s.  I suppose a 33% increase for a 100% increase in speed isn't SO bad, but the G4 Macs were outrageously priced.

Just G5:

Looks - A cheese grater?  Maybe it's just kneejerk reaction, but this really is a turn-off for me.

Rip


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 23, 2003)

OK, I went from "uugh" when I saw the first pictures of the G5, to "mmmm!" when I saw the pictures on Apple's site.

I've now watched the G5 video on Apples site.

"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

That is one fine looking machine!!!


oh - and the fact that it's the fastest personal computer *ever* is kind of an added bonus.


----------



## Browni (Jun 23, 2003)

Quite hosly to day is sooooo coool!!!!

my dad said to me 3 days a go when i showed him the panter screen shots (the ones posted on the net) 'Oh there fake, a poor photoshop guy'  

Well he was wrong !!!!    

Also the G5 look sweet , thank good nes i have a job, todo list:

Save for G5 
Give money to MacosX.com.

On a darker note, not to keen on the new 'X' think it will stay? the jag one did.

Adam


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 23, 2003)

Mine (and the general impression at the Lenox Square Atl Apple Store) was one of awe. Panther looks amazing. Apple is really listening to the user feedback. Just about every gripe with Jaguar is addressed. Fast user switching, Font Book, Expose (great feature), etc., all look amazing.

The specs on the G5 look amazing as well. The promise that in 12 months the G5 would be at 3ghz  was reassuring too. 

The only disappointments? There weren't any G5s at the store ready to be sold, and there was no date for Panther except "later this year", which probably means Dec. 31st in Steve speak...


----------



## OzBert (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll be ordering a G5!


----------



## Trip (Jun 23, 2003)

I just have to say this is really amazing. I'm very lucky to be a part of the Apple community. Thinking about it now: we are all lucky.

Sitting here in front of our Macintosh computers, the design simple, eligant, captivating. We see the world through different eyes, though we may not know it. The moment we opened our Apple boxes and pulled out a computer our lives changed and we all take it for granet. Let's all just thank Apple for changing our world. For providing even the "lowest of welthy" with personal computing.

I can't wait to see what develops with Apple within the next few years. The G5 is completely from the year 2050. Think of what it can do, and then think of what it *will* do.


----------



## Browni (Jun 23, 2003)

here here trip here here


----------



## macridah (Jun 23, 2003)

so far we have an overall positive view from Mr. Jobs keynote.

All I can say is that those G5's are off the hook!  The tech specs are just crazy--in a good way.  That bus speed plus the fact that  it's 64 bit makes it turbo.  

Those prices are a bit high, but try buying a 64 bit workstation and the prices easily double, triple or quadrouple those.

I'll have to see panther in person to make any judgements and I expected more changes--even a total redesign--for ichat.

This might be off topic , but I want more stuff out of .Mac.  For example, a portal page with email, calendar, news etc  on one page.  Also message boards or groups would be cool.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that the case side is no longer fold-out?  It appears to be removable only.  Why do they appear to be throwing away years of excellent case design methodology?  Perhaps the internals are great for cooling and whatnot, but I want my ultra-cool looking case, with ultra-easy access to the internals!

Rip


----------



## uoba (Jun 23, 2003)

Love the case. But, that's not important... Apple have retained their pride amongst hardware development.

One thing... everybody has overlooked... the mouse!? I gather it's a single-button one? Can't find any reference to it on Apple's site.

I'll be buying one (but may wait for the first reviews).

As for Panther, I have to say I love it. (Well, at least the look, and my fiancée can quite complaining about Fast Switching now as well!) I echo Serpicolugnut's statement, the delivery dates, particularly of Panther where a let down.


----------



## macridah (Jun 23, 2003)

I wonder how much the G4's will go down and when will they be phased out


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm still seeing G4 1ghz going for $1200 on eBay - used!


----------



## ksv (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macridah _
> *I wonder how much the G4's will go down and when will they be phased out *



http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...bhY4491bNAitmf/0.0.7.1.0.5.21.1.8.1.0.0.0.1.0

Those prices aren't too good though, and I certainly wouldn't consider anything else than the low-end one.


----------



## macridah (Jun 23, 2003)

i was just thinking, 64 bit is mostly used in servers because they demand the power, so why isn't xServe out the same day as the new powermac?

It's also weird that steve jobs is the ceo of pixar, but they just bought a huge xeon farm.  Now he just said the xeons are slow compared to G5's.  Why couldn't Pixar use their sun farm until the new G5's come out ?  I so a demo of the G5 and they played a Nemo clip .... how ironic.

Now notebooks, when ... I guess I don't need any of those soon, it would be cool to have.   

I'm due for a new workstation, so I'll be getting the new G5 when it comes out.  I think it would be perfect if the G5 came in a single 2 GHz.   hurry up august ... can't wait


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 23, 2003)

Love the new software, but the new *hardware*!  OMFG!
I wonder if Apple would trade me a G5 for my lovingly maintained, low-mileage 1998 Toyota Corolla...


----------



## fryke (Jun 23, 2003)

Hope my sources are right and Brushed Metal becomes a user choice. Hate how Jobs treated the Finder, as if the Desktop wouldn't work any longer. (Hoping that new view is just that: Another new view - not replacing what's been there...

Panther: Sounds cool. Let's have it.

G5: Rocks. Looks? 1) Who cares? 2) We'll have to see them IRL before judging.


----------



## spuchee (Jun 23, 2003)

I find the Expose feature in Panther quite compelling.  Another plus for increased productivity.  As for the hardware, the specs are impressive.  I suppose the lower two models could be a bit less expensive.

As a sidenote, ZDNet posted a biased article about the event on their front page.  They claimed that Apple tried to fudge the speed tests by not using Xeon processors with the fastest bus speeds.  They fail to acknowledge that Xeon processors only come with 533 MHz front side bus, not 800 MHz.  The P4 has the 800 MHz bus, but it is single processor only.


----------



## pyroboy (Jun 23, 2003)

I am definitely impressed by the start. I would have thought that Apple would have more multi-processor configurations if for no other reason than to create monster machines, but I would guess that they are holding off until round II so they can justify the high prices. 

The prices are definitely an issue for me. I need one additional computer and the prices for the G5's are simply too high. It's a great idea for Apple, let the early adopters pay for engineering and it helps with back-orders because if the G5's were priced at $999 and up, Apple would be backlogged for months! 

I was looking at an eMac before and I will continue to look at the eMac unless the G4's drop in price to clear out the old stock.

I was disappointed that there was no upgrade for the 15" PowerBook. My Pismo is getting a bit old and creaky and I would love to replace it with a machine that reflects the updates seen with the 12 & 17" models. I was very intrigued with the rumors we might see a G5 in the 15". I am sad to see it didn't come out. But then again, if the G5 desktops are not shipping until August, that would give Apple two models that would have lower sales for a month and really, they need to sell boxes.

I am also interested to see how the Xserve line will look in the near future. I will need one in the next year and I personally feel the G4's are more than fast enough for my needs. But with dual G5's under the hood, it's going to be amazing.

I could go on, but I'm too occupied dreaming about dual G5's...


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

The cheese grater is just so ugly...  So, so ugly...  How can I face my PeeCee coworkers with a computer from the kitchen section of Crate&Barrel on my desk?

Well, I guess blowing them away with Panther and the speed of the system is a good start, but man that thing's ugly =)


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 23, 2003)

Well if pc users find something wrong with every mac design it is a guarantee they will find more things wrong with this new design. 
Personally, i love it. However, I will not purchase it because i don't need all that power. An iBook will do for me. 
Raise your hand if you wanted to see the Power Mac G4 design again.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 23, 2003)

*Raise*

Though it's getting a bit older, I think it's a KILLER design.  Mostly just improved versions of the B&W case, but man, they got it right.

Instead, they seem to have tossed all of their design concepts aside.  I suppose it's a bit more functional for distributing/moving heat, but couldn't they have kept the grating and made the rest of the case look more than plain bent sheet metal?

Rip

*edit - I promise I'll make this my last post on this today.  Really.*

er, today as in Monday, anyway


----------



## stizz (Jun 23, 2003)

we just bought a dual 1.25 g4 today for $1600 (80gig HD, 256mb, combo) NEW in box. These are a rare treat because they still boot os9, which incidentally was the purchasing factor. The $1600 was a great deal because as recently as yesterday, mac resellers that cater to musicians and studios were quoting $2500 for the same machine.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 23, 2003)

Panther

Things I like:
-exposé
-revamped mail
-labels
-new finder also look cool
-lightning fast pdf viewing (thank God)
-safari SDK (maybe help will actually be useable now)

Things I don't like:
-looks like there will be no more finder toolbar app placement

New ichat

Things I like:
-audio/video capabilities, no setup required to use it.  
-have groups now
-auto-expanding text entry area.

Things I don't like:
-you need a mac to use A/V capabilities for now...hopefully IM adopts the code and that changes (would be a GODSEND for my gf and I)
-although there are "groups" you don't know which buddies belong to what group when viewing the buddy list, it desperately needs a group heading

New G5 Powermac

Things I like:
-spectacular speed, finally we are back on top of the benchmarks  
-development for the future is already happening, faster G5's are in the works, no more moto foot dragging
-FW and USB ports on the front of the case

Things I don't like:
-looks like there is only one optical drive...seems like a step back to me
-price is still hard to swallow at first glance, I wish they would have kept the G4 pricing levels
-case looks strange to me, almost un-apple...maybe it looks better in person
-no more drop down door?  that was one of the best features of the old tower...taking it out seems clumsy

Overall I'm excited about the news and wish my gf owned a mac.  If she did, I would have gone to apple store today and bought two iSights.


----------



## stizz (Jun 23, 2003)

almost forgot, my final verdict.

I'm buying the best one available in late August.

booya


----------



## toast (Jun 23, 2003)

I just like almost everything. Except Brushed Metal and labels. The rest is just, just, just incredibly cool. I'm a Mac geek and I'll be at the Apple Expo. I don't want any other computer.

One problem: Exposé is Quartz Extreme, does that mean I'm not getting it on my G3 ? I just need this thing.

The rest is amazing. FontBook is saving OSX. And I love the Longhorn parody.


----------



## buggerit (Jun 23, 2003)

g4 likes:
- "kick-ass" casing
- the door.  it's not as bad as you might think, includes a latch for no-tools opening, and means you can actually get to the inside even if there isn't 2 foot of bench space to the right of the machine. and don't forget, Ive is a design genius, and if HE couldn't get a door into the G5 (with all the new cooling and space issues), then no-one can.  _Ive Ive, he's our man, if he can't do it, no one can_
- i've got a feeling it'll look unreal in real life - i mean, the speed holes may be more subtle, and the aluminum casing will look amazing.
- speed speed speed.
- price drops on g4s! the real good value is the single 1g.  couple that with a 17" LCD and you have a machine that's expandable, faster, and CHEAPER than a 17" imac.  BANG!
- price. compared with wintel at the top end, its CHEAP.  AND take out the SD, and replace with a combo = $1799 G5 1.6. BANG!!!
- front ports
 - etc etc etc

g5 don't likes:
- price. it would've been nice to see the price points the same as previous, but - eh, what'ya gunna do...  the low end should really have come in at 1799, but see point above..
 - availability. i've said it before and i'll say it again. I WANT ONE NOW!

oh and i also want itunes music store here, and 15" power books, and panther now ... and . . . .  . .    .    ./trails off...


----------



## Izzy (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *One problem: Exposé is Quartz Extreme, does that mean I'm not getting it on my G3 ? I just need this thing.
> *



wow...good point.  I can't believe I didn't think of that.  From the sounds of it, if it needs quartz extreme then us G3 users are outta luck.  That's a big letdown for me.


----------



## toast (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm asking, I don't really know...


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *wow...good point.  I can't believe I didn't think of that.  From the sounds of it, if it needs quartz extreme then us G3 users are outta luck.  That's a big letdown for me.  *



It may be a great time to upgrade.  There should be some great deals around August, particularly if you don't mind buying used!

Rip


----------



## Decado (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, exactly what i thought. Good time to upgrade if still have a G3. G4-towers will be really cheap now. I think i will hold on to my eMac until i can buy a G5, hopefully this fall. the big prob is that i also have to ge a cool flat screen (with a computer that nice looking the screen has to be stylish!)


----------



## quiksan (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah, upgrade to a G5!  It will be great to see a price drop on the current G4 towers, but the G5 is only (only, right?) $2999!!!  That's pretty awesome for the machine you're getting.  


Panther has me foaming at the mouth.  The G5 is incredible.  But unless you're a gadget freak with lots of money (or credit), or an extremely hardcore user, itseems like the G5 would not be used as it shoudl be.  
That said, I WANT ONE!  

I was kinda dissapointed that there was no new Display announced (with a better stand than the tripod we have now), no 15" PB's up to standards with the 12 & 17's, and was hoping to see an Apple 2/3 button mouse with scroll wheel...(did the Switcher just come out in me???)

Dang it, I want Panther NOW!!


----------



## Izzy (Jun 24, 2003)

I wish I could, but right now it's just not possible.  

I understand that I shouln't expect to use the latest and greatest features on a system that's around 3 years old.  Reality is just disheartening sometimes...


----------



## Cat (Jun 24, 2003)

The G5. 
Ive: Essential & Efficient

That sums it up for the looks. I agree: this is Bauhaus style AND quality. Simple on the outside, complex on the inside. Apple.

The G5.
Mathematica: "The competition is not the PC's anymore, it's the high end Unix workstations, and it's faster even than most of them.

The G5.
Wow.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 24, 2003)

In the beginning was G4/867 and it was good!

Then came the G4/1GHz and it was better...

Now, G5 is almost here and I want one!  

Seriously now  , at first when I saw G5 I said to myself: What a let down... Maybe it was because of Panther's let down! Dunno!

But after some time and especially after watching the G5 intro video that was it! After all I'm going to buy that G5 beast and the Dual one that is!

Still, Panther for me needs A LOT of tweaking and new features in order to hold itself against what M$ has in store for Windows LongHorn this fall... And I'm starting to think that maybe after all this is what Jobs wanted... Let M$ showcase whatever they want this fall for Windows and then beat the sh*t out of them! 

Yep! That should be the case! Because the hardware will be out months before the OS and this isn't right! Of course it happened before but now it shouldn't happen! Hmmmm... Maybe Jobs wants to nail M$ for good! I'm still laughing about the "Panther VS LongHorn" video which Steve showed to the WWDC03 crowd! Amazing! He is ballzy! 

Boom!


----------



## Trip (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> ...lovingly maintained, low-mileage 1998 Toyota Corolla...



I've got a green corolla (same year). So let me know if they accept the trade, I'll do it too.


----------



## kcwookie (Jun 24, 2003)

I was sicker than a dog in bed, Steve's keynote was the best thing for my spirits.  Now I have to wait for Panther to be released.  I'm counting the days.  I will have it as soon as they ship.

It's a privilege to be a Mac user!!!


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *
> 
> Still, Panther for me needs A LOT of tweaking and new features in order to hold itself against what M$ has in store for Windows LongHorn this fall... And I'm starting to think that maybe after all this is what Jobs wanted... *



It's not 2005 yet.  Which is when Longhorn will be coming out.  2 more years for MS to catch up with OSX.  They say Longhorn might not even come out till 2006...


----------



## SoulCollector (Jun 24, 2003)

OKK, I hardly Post but man,,,,,,,,Just one year ago I have bought the Dual G4 1ghz...trying to convince myself is this the next step .....that apple can offer..and LIke a mac head..i supported it full on...Every PC friend I had that scowled at me...the only one with an apple and the one that loves it..i started to notice...the difference....we actually care about our computers...just like someone could care for a car..of there dreams..and now when thinking the light in the tunnel is ooh soo far away..finally apple makes me proud..and tear...and slaps me in the face..that yes I AM a Pro User..and that I deserve Pro machines, the best and the baddest....I was beggining to run out of things to say ..when My PC friends would just say he ...your machine is slow..and it would hurt me bad...but now....its not about shuttting them up but about showing them..how much this machine is actually just not a machine but a part of my life and the life of others...and I know that now...Im a graphic designer and dude dont get me wrong i was other side of the two coins...I was  A CRAZY x86 head..but I was forced. to use an apple..the ones before...the G3s..and you know what......it made my life easier with key commands..and just how every thing works....Now ..i look at a windows..machine and the OS..it just looks lifeless..no soul..and when i get on a PC..is just seems soo messy to me..I dunno just another opinion of  a mac head...but you know what...I know this a long post..just wanted to say Bravo to Steve.........if i was at the conference i would be standing and clapping...He has made computing the most fun anyone can have on a computer...Cheers to innovation..............

I never post maybe once..but the G5 needed to come out of me..Phew..HALLELUAHHHH>..

MACMAN


----------



## mkwan (Jun 25, 2003)

I want a G5 so bad now.....now I must save money and buy one next year....if I can wait that long!


----------



## powermac (Jun 25, 2003)

I like the design and architecture of the G5. It looks well designed and clean inside and out. The cooling system is revolutionary. I am pleased with the new G5, it was worth the wait. 

Panther looks and sounds okay. I hope that Apple has addressed some of the UI factors, especially the speed aspect. 

Again, it feels good to be headed in the right direction.


----------



## Decado (Jun 25, 2003)

I like the look of the G5 too. i have always liked the metal/industry-look. but as previous post said; i hope that panther will be snappier. Jobs didnt mention speed did he when he spoke about 10.3? but maybe its to far of for them to even have started to tweak the speed of it. maybe they have started with adding the new functions and speed will be addressed last.


----------

